# Pellet trouble



## jeffro510 (Dec 20, 2014)

I recently got the amazenproducts pellet tray. I'm following the directions as read, but the pellets won't stay smoldering. I have the tray in the bottom of a barrel pit, resting on expanded metal, with a light amount of airflow. I've cold smoked with it three times now and all three times they've stopped smoking after just a couple of inches or maybe three hours max. Any ideas? 
Thanks,
     Jeffro


----------



## timberjet (Dec 20, 2014)

I have heard the tube works better in a UDS if that is what you have. What are you smoking? Is anything dripping on it? How cold is it etc.... I see this is your first post. It helps us to know more information so we can help you better to figure out the problem and get a solution for you. You should also stop by roll call and introduce yourself. If you add a location to your profile we can help you out better too. Happy smoking. timber.


----------



## jeffro510 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry I didn't do that prior to this thread, but it's done now. I'm on the central gulf coast in south Texas. The temps here have been pretty mild. I'd say upper fifties to mid sixties all three times, fairly humid though. I'm just cold smoking nuts and cheeses, so nothing is dripping. I was using one of those cheapo horizontal barrel pits, but I have a master built electric on the way. I store the pellets in zip lock bags inside the house & they are amazen brand. A buddy suggested drying the pellets in the oven for about thirty minutes prior to using them. Any thought on that?


----------



## jeffro510 (Dec 20, 2014)

I should also add that I have the damper cracked open about four inches and the smoke stack is open also.


----------



## cueinco (Dec 20, 2014)

Some folks on the forum have mentioned "drying" the pellets in a microwave before lighting. We don't have humidity to speak of in this neck of the woods, so I've never done it.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 20, 2014)

I always put mine in the microwave for 1 min. Then I stir them and wait 5 min fallowed by 1 more min in the microwave. Then I look at the clock and spend 15 Min getting it going before I put it in. As soon as I skit the 15 min I get reminded by it going out that I am not taking enough time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bear55 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ditto on what David said.  You also need a decent air flow so stack should be open and perhaps other vents open as well.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 20, 2014)

Those boys got you covered. Happy smokin


----------



## ibbones (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeffro, I am also in the Gulf Coast and deal with the humidity.  I am hit and miss for keeping the pellets lit.  Sometimes they work really well and today, I had to take the tray out two different times to relight.  I lite the pellets and let them burn for 15-30 minutes before I put them in the smoker.    But I would not go without my AMNPS because it just makes good smoke.

Don't give up.


----------



## jeffro510 (Dec 21, 2014)

I really appreciate all the help, fellas. I think I might try the tube and dust if drying the pellets doesn't work. I see you're in Victoria, ibbones. I am too. Been pretty soupy here tonight, & I think that might be a big part of the problem, don't you?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 21, 2014)

Dry the pellets in the oven at 275 for 1-2 hours first, then they will light and stay burning....    Light them, let them burn for 2-3 minutes, then blow on them through a straw.......   Place pellets in the AMNPS, then dry...   That's what I do....  













DSCF1900.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 21, 2014





...













DSCF1901.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 21, 2014



















DSCF1903.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 21, 2014





... 













DSCF1904.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## ibbones (Dec 21, 2014)

jeffro510 said:


> I really appreciate all the help, fellas. I think I might try the tube and dust if drying the pellets doesn't work. I see you're in Victoria, ibbones. I am too. Been pretty soupy here tonight, & I think that might be a big part of the problem, don't you?


Jeffro...yes the weather plays a big part.  even though the pellets are inside the smoker, It's hot and should be dry, I still have a hard time keeping them lit sometimes.  Keep trying cause it's worth it.

Victoria...yes.  All my life.

I'm hoping it gets cool enough to cold smoke some cheese soon.  Never done it.


----------



## jeffro510 (Dec 21, 2014)

Cold smoking some medium cheddar, mixed nuts, sea salt and hard boiled eggs tonight myself. As long as the temp in the smoker stays under 90, I have found its successful. Although, some cooler temps would make it better and easier. I tried the microwaving the pellet truck. It didn't seem to make a difference. But I did mix my cherry with oak. It produced more smoke, but didn't seem to make a difference with keeping it lit.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2014)

jeffro510 said:


> I recently got the amazenproducts pellet tray. I'm following the directions as read, but the pellets won't stay smoldering.
> 
> I have the tray in the bottom of a* barrel pit, *resting on expanded metal, with a light amount of airflow. .......... _What is a barrel pit smoker...  what heats it...  Do you have a picture....
> _
> ...


----------



## cmayna (Dec 22, 2014)

Agree with Dave, Is this a vertical barrel smoker?  If so, what type of vents are there at the bottom?


----------



## jeffro510 (Dec 22, 2014)

It's just a horizontal cheapie pit acting as a cold smokehouse of sorts. In the photos it's smoking, but it's probably the fourth time I've had to light it. This time I opened the damper up as far as it'll go, hoping it'll make a difference. I'm frustrated as hell with the AMNPS right now!!!


----------



## jeffro510 (Dec 23, 2014)

I just checked the weather and it shows 96% relative humidity. I'm assuming that's the issue.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2014)

Dry the pellets in the oven at 275 for 1-2 hours first, then they will light and stay burning.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 23, 2014)

I assume no intake vents on the floor of the smoker?  Before I light the pellets, I quickly run my torch up and down each row of the AMNPS or AMNTS 2-3 times without letter the flames ignite the pellets to help dry them out.  Then I quickly light one end.


----------



## jeffro510 (Dec 23, 2014)

Right, no vents on floor.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds like it has to be an air flow problem.  Is there a way of setting your vent to concentrate the air flow directly at your tray?  You are leaving your exhaust wide open?  You might try directing a small fan at your inlet vents and set your tray as close to the vent opening as possible.

I don't own a tray but do have two of the 6 inch perforated tubes.  I store my plastic bag of Traeger pellets in a damp barn with a dirt floor.  Have never done anything to dry the pellets before filling the tubes with them.  I concentrate my small propane torch on the pellets at the open end of the tube for 45 seconds, withdraw the torch, blow on the coals a couple times and stick the tube / tubes in my WSM with vents and exhaust wide open.  Never a problem.  They smoke for 3 & 1/2 to 4 hours every time.













DSC01462_zps9060786e.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Jan 6, 2015


















DSC01465_zpse9efaeb8.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Jan 6, 2015


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 6, 2015)

I didn't see you mention what flavor of pellets you were using (ie, oak, pecan, apple, pit master blend)...  there are a few flavors that have to be mixed with something else as they will not burn by themselves...  what flavor were you trying ??


----------



## jeffro510 (Jan 6, 2015)

I've tried pitmasters choice, oak, maple, apple, pecan and Apple plum. I've had the best luck with the pit masters choice. I mix the apple, maple and Apple plum with oak or pecan. It's pretty much the same story on all of them, but I've had the worst luck with the maple. In the last couple of weeks I've found that 2 minutes, stir, rest 5 minutes, 2 more minutes, stir and let rest for 5 more minutes has improved things a whole bunch. It's not quite as good as the oven method mentioned above, but it's a whole lot easier. I've also found that I have to have the damper and the smoke stack open to 100%. I love the smoke it makes...when it works. I just wish I didn't have to do all the Mumbo jumbo to the pellets before smoking.


----------



## jeffro510 (Jan 6, 2015)

And I'm really wishing I'd have gone with the tube instead of the tray. I have a buddy who uses the dust in the tube and he has no trouble keeping it going.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Your buddy got dust to work in the tube..  hhmmmm... myself, I could never keep that going..  and that was maple dust... works good in the tray ... 

My last couple of smokes using the tube I've found....  Both, Pit Master's choice and Pecan..  About half way through a tube full it would start burning hotter and putting out a thicker, whiter smoke...


----------

